# Please show me your Ragdoll cats/kittens



## Raggiemum71

My absolute favourite breed of cat is Ragdoll and I just can't get enough of them. I'd love to see your Ragdolls. Thanks :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Raggiemum71

Forgot to add a photo of my own Ragdoll. He is a very slender Ragdoll and not as chunky as most Ragdolls are, but here is my newly neutered :001_tongue: Micnation who is 22 weeks old.


----------



## AtticusRavel

Was trying to post, but Ipad playing up. Will upload some piccies when OH vacates PC :wink: More of your handsome boy too!! I also :001_tt1: raggies


----------



## Steverags

Do you want baby Raggies






Or big Raggies





:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Jonescat

Any Raggies will do


----------



## AtticusRavel




----------



## Raggiemum71

Steverags said:


> Do you want baby Raggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or big Raggies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


Wow!!! Love all your Ragdolls, but that big Ragdoll is just amazing!!!! I would kill for a Ragdoll like that, absolutely gorgeous. :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Raggiemum71

AtticusRavel said:


>


I am smitten with your kitten LOL :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## raggs

Here are three of my raggies Alifie, Charlie and Meigan snuggling up on the sofa hope you like my raggies I adore them


----------



## Pushypaws

Seems my Leia wants in on the act! :tongue:


----------



## ljs85

McCoy wanted in on some of the action


----------



## jenny armour

this is three of my four raggies
charley at the back aged 15
jack aged 13
oliver aged 6


----------

